# Melyik/Milyen város



## Serdja

Are these dialogues correct?
Is this right:
 - Melyik városban élsz?
- Budapesten élek.


-Milyen városban élsz?
- Egy szép városban élek.


----------



## Zsanna

1. *Melyik* városban élsz? - Budapesten (élek).
This question also presupposes that you may know Hungarian towns in general. (Because after an answer like e.g. _Budapest_, your next question won't be "Where's that?") If you are not so familiar with Hungarian towns, you may use rather the following:

2. *Milyen* városban élsz?
But you are right thinking that a more natural answer to such a question would be something like you suggested (mainly because if somebody could put the question in Hungarian, he would be likely to know the major towns in Hungary, anyway): Egy szép városban élek. 
So it is more likely that a description is expected. 
Now, the description itself would depend on the context (of course) but could be something like this: egy nagy iparvárosban/egy vidéki kisvárosban.

P.S. In fact, it would be possible to combine the two. 
A: Melyik városban élsz? (_Where/In which town do you live?_)
B: Kisteleken*. (_In Kistelek_.)
A: Az milyen város? (_What sort of a town is that?_)
B: Hát, nem túl nagy, Szegedtől észak nyugatra van, az E5-ös út mellett. (Well, not too big, it's NE from Szeged, next to the road E5.)


* Just because there is the -n,-on,-en,-ön suffix in the end of the name of a town in the answer, you don't have to apply the same suffix on the question word ("melyen" above) in the question.


----------



## francisgranada

Serdja said:


> Are these dialogues correct?
> Is this right:
> - Melyik városban élsz?
> - Budapesten élek.
> 
> -Milyen városban élsz?
> - Egy szép városban élek.


Simply: yes.


----------



## tvigh

I would like to disagree with Zsanna. Melyik doesn't presupposes any previous knowledge of the cities in the country.
- Melyik városban élsz Norvégiában? = Norvégia mely városában élsz?
- Skattagötenburgenlandenben.
It's all the same that I don't know the city, I got the answer.

I've never heard anybody asking someone about his city using _milyen_. I'd surely think of an attribute, such as polluted or large.


----------



## Zsanna

You are welcome here, tvigh, as well as to disagree.

In my sense, the point in Serdja's question was to find out the difference between _melyik_ and _milyen_ taking an otherwise identical question as an example. (We have already seen that they could be interchangeable in this thread.)


----------

